# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  EveR, series of gynoids, Korean Institute of Industrial Technology, Cheonan, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Korea Institute of Industrial Technology

youtube.com/MyFembots

EveR on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Female robot EveR-1

Published on Jul 13, 2013

----------


## Airicist

EveR-3 Singing Korean pop song 

 Uploaded on Apr 22, 2009




> The South Korean android robot EveR-3 Singing a Korean pop song at Hannover fair (Messe) in April 2009.

----------


## Airicist

Real female robot EveR-4

Published on Jul 12, 2013

----------

